# 10 months old Vizsla started barking at everybody. Help!



## Salisa Atthaisong (May 30, 2017)

Hi guys. I really need your help. Summer is a 10 months old Vizlsa. She had been such a good girl(still is). She sits and come back every time we whistle. (We trained her to come back when whistle twice). 

We are living in a house just across the road from the park. Summer is very friendly and gentle. She would never bite and i’m Sure that all Vizsla don’t. We bring her down to the park everyday for 30 mins, off leash. She runs around the park chasing the birds and does not run into someone, but when she’s about to we always call her back and as always she would come back. 

For the last few week, she started barking at EVERYBODY in the park. It looks like an aggressive bark and we don’t know why she does this. We tried bring a ball to play with her but she get bored very quick. Is there any other way to stop this behavior before someone report her? She loves the park!

P.s Summer gets her walk after the park everyday. We always walk her along the rampart beside the river and let her run around the field in the countryside. This walk usually takes us around 2 hrs 30 mins.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Assuming nothing happened to her once, this could be a bit of age anxiety..they go thru stages...and/or her being possessive of the park as her territory.

Put her on lead, walk thru the park, and encourage/praise/reward every time she encounters a new person, and gently but firmly tell her "no!" with a quick yank when she shows aggression.


----------

